# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  'Fotokopi masrafı çok, biz gelelim en iyisi'

## bozok

*FOTOKOPİ MASRAFI üOK BİZ GELELİM EN İYİSİ*

 


28.10.2010 12:36

*Alman Polisi’nin Deniz Feneri e.V. Yardım-bağış dolandırıcılığı soruşturması dosyalarının toplam 200 bin sayfayı geçtiği belirlendi.* 

*Binlerce Türk’ün 42 milyon Euro’dan fazla yardımlarını amaç dışı kullanan 3 sorumlunun hüküm giydiği Almanya merkezli Deniz Feneri e.V. dava sürecini, Türkiye’deki “asıl şüpheliler” nezdinde soruşturma ile sürdürerek genişleten Alman yargısının topladığı deliller toplam 700 klasörü geçti...*

Almanya tarihinin en büyük* “merhamet soygunu”* Deniz Feneri e.V. soruşturmasında toplanan deliller, Frankfurt Emniyeti’nin arşivini doldu, taşırdı. Deniz Feneri e.V. soruşturmasını başından beri yürüten Frankfurt Polisi’nin ilgili biriminden yapılan özel açıklamada, Deniz Feneri e.V. soruşturmasında delillerle ilgili hiçi bir sıkıntı çekilmediği belirtilerek, *“Gereğinden fazla delilimiz var. Evrak arşivimiz taşıyor”* denildi.

Konuyla ilgili kendisinden ayrıca bilgi aldığımız, Frankfurt Emniyeti Mali şube başkomiserlerinden Aleksander Böhm, ellerindeki delillerin 700 klasörü geçtiğini açıkladı. Alman Ceza ve Ceza Muhakemesi mevzuatına göre tasnif edilerek, özel korumalı arşivde *“Asservatenkammer”* tutulan delil niteliğindeki çok kapsamlı belgelerin 200 bin sayfayı geçtiği öğrenildi.

Frankfurt Savcılığı’nın talimatı ile savcılıkla eşgüdüm içinde asıl elebaşıları Türkiye’de olan uluslararası dolandırıcılık skandalı, Deniz Feneri e.V. soruşturmasını yürüten Frankfurt Emniyeti Mali şubesi *“Bağış”* (Spende) adlı özel çalışma grubu kurmuştu. Aralarında Türkçe bilen sivil polis memurları, hukuk ve ekonomide uzman çevirmenlerin de bulunduğu *“Bağış”* çalışma grubu, faaliyetlerini 2006 yılı ocak ayında başlatmıştı. Türkiye kamuyonun 25 nisan 2007 yılında Deniz Feneri e.V. yardım derneği merkezi ile yine aynı binada bulunan Kanal7 INT yayınlarının yapıldığı Euro 7 GmbH şirketine yapılan polis baskınıyla varlığından haberdar olduğu bu polis ekibi, 14 ayrı adrese yapılan eşzamanlı baskın sonucu ele geçirilen 2 kamyon dolusu belgeye el koyarak, bilirkişilerin desteğiyle değerlendirmeye almıştı.

*FOTOKOPİ MASRAFLARI DUDAK UüUKLATTI*
Türkiye’deki savcıların sürdürdüğü Deniz Feneri soruşturması kapsamında Almanya’dan belge talebinden, yüksek fotokopi masrafları nedeniyle vazgeçtiği öğrenildi. Halen Frankfurt Emniyeti’nin “asservatenkammer” tabir edilen özel korunaklı arşivinde tutulan 700 klasör dolusu 200 bin sayfalık yazı ve belgelerin fotokopi işlemlerinin personel, mesai, kağıt vb. giderler nedeniyle toplam 137 bin Euro tutacağını hesaplayarak bunu Türk makamlarına bildiren Alman yetkiler, *“O halde biz bu işlem yerine bizzat gelerek, yerinde inceleyelim”* yönünde yanıt aldı.

Türkiye’den gelerek Almanya’da delilleri incelemek, hükümlü ve şüphelileri sorgulamayı düşünen Nadi Türkaslan ve yardımcılarıyla muhtemelen eşlik edecek Türk Polisleri’nin bu talebine Frankfurt Emniyeti ve Savcılığı olumlu görüş bildirerek yeşil ışık yakmıştı. Türkiye’deki konuyla yetkili savcılığın da Türkiye’deki Deniz Feneri soruşturmasını yürüten Ankara Savcılığı’na onay vermesiyle, Deniz Feneri soruşturmalarında Türk-Alman adli işbirliğinde adli ve idari pürüz kalmadı.

*“ADLİ YARDIMLAşMADA Hİü BİR SORUN YOK”* 
Halen Türkiye’deki asıl elebaşıları olarak nitelendirilen 4 şüphheli başta olmak üzere diğer suç ortaklarına yönelik soruşturmayı sürdüren Frankfurt Adliyesi yetkileri, Türkiye’nin şimdiye kadar istediği bütün belgeleri teslim ettiklerini açıkladı. Mevzuata uygun resmi ve gayrı resmi olmak üzere çifte muhasebe kayıtlarını içeren ve 17 Eylül 2009 tarihinde 3 Deniz Feneri e.V. yöneticisinin hapse mahkum olmasıyla sonuçlanan davada ana delillerden olan veri diskinin kopyasını dahi verdiklerini belirten Frankfurt Bölge Mahkemesi Savcılığı yetkileri, “Adli yardımlaşma kapsamında Ankara’nın bütün taleplerini karşıladık ve her türlü işbirliğine de açığız” ifadesini kullandılar. Alman yetkililer işlemlerin uzun sürmesinde kendilerinin bir ihmal veya kasıdı olduğu yolundaki haberleri de ret ettiler.

*ALMANYA’DAN CHP’YE DOLAYLI DüZELTME*
Almanya’daki Deniz Feneri e.V. yolsuzluğu belgelerini Ankara Cumhuriyet Savcısı Nadi Türkaslan’a teslim eden CHP’ye, Alman adli makamlarınca dolaylı olarak düzeltme geldi. Geçtiğimiz gün toplam 6 Bin 500 sayfa tutan 14 klasörü savcılığa teslim eden CHP eski Merkez Yönetim Kurulu üyesi Ali Kılıç, “Savcılığın elinde 650-700 sayfa civarında belge bulunduğu” açıklamasını yapmıştı. Halen Türkiye’den adli yardımlaşma yoluyla gönderilen belgeleri Almancaya çevirme ve inceleme işlemlerini sürdüren Alman Polisi ise, kendilerine çok sayıda klasör teslim edildiğini ve yüzlerce sayfanın çevirisine çalıştıklarını” açıkladı. Böylece, ‘Ankara Savcılığı’nın elinde az miktarda belge bulunduğu’ yolundaki bu açıklama dolaylı olarak, Almanlar tarafından yalanlanmış oldu.

Adının saklı kalmasını isteyen bir diğer polis yetkilisi ise, Türkiye’den gelen dosyaların ilk incelemelerinde, “Belli bir ciddiyette çalışıldığını görmekten memnun olduklarını” belirterek, Türkiye’den Almanya’ya tahminlerinden daha somut deliller yollandığını ima etti.

“ İkinci Deniz Feneri e.V.” iddianamesini kabul eden Frankfurt Bölge Mahkemesi, davanın açılması konusunda karar için yasal tebligatları yapılan Türkiye’deki şüpheliler Zekeriya Karaman, Dr. Zahid Aykut Akman, Harun Kapıyoldaş ve İsmail Karahan’ın avukatlarından gelecek açıklamaları bekliyor.


*İrfan Ergi*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*ODATV YAZDI BAKANLIK SESSİZLİğİNİ BOZDU*

 


30.10.2010 14:07

Odatv 28 Ekim Perşembe günü “*FOTOKOPİ MASRAFI üOK / BİZ GELELİM EN İYİSİ*” başlıklı İrfan Ergi imzalı bir haber yayınladı.

Buna göre; Türkiye’deki savcıların sürdürdüğü Deniz Feneri soruşturması kapsamında Almanya’dan belge talebinden, yüksek fotokopi masrafları nedeniyle vazgeçtiği öğrenilmişti. Halen Frankfurt Emniyeti’nin “*asservatenkammer*” tabir edilen özel korunaklı arşivinde tutulan *700* klasör dolusu *200 bin* sayfalık yazı ve belgelerin fotokopi işlemlerinin personel, mesai, kağıt vb. giderler nedeniyle toplam* 137 Bin Euro* tutacağını hesaplayarak bunu Türk makamlarına bildiren Alman yetkiler, “*O halde biz bu işlem yerine bizzat gelerek, yerinde inceleyelim*” yönünde yanıt almıştı.

İşte bu haberimiz üzerine dün (29 Ekim) Adalet Bakanlığı bir açıklama yaptı.
Bakanlık, haberimizi doğruladı ve “*savcıların Almanya'ya giderek inceleme yapmaları amacıyla Almanya'dan tarih verilmesi beklenmektedir*” dedi.
Tüm medyanın “*flaş haber*” olarak geçtiği bu açıklama, Odatv’nin ortaya çıkardığı haberle yapıldı. Böylece, Adalet Bakanlığı, Deniz Feneri davasıyla ilgili sessizliğini de bozmuş oldu.

Adalet Bakanlığı’nın yaptığı açıklamada, fotokopi masraflarının *100 Bin Euro* olacağı kaydedildi. Oysa personel, mesai, kağıt vb. giderler nedeniyle tüm masraflar, haberimizde de yazdığımız gibi toplam 137 bin Euro tutuyor.

*İşte önce Adalet Bakanlığı’nın açıklaması, daha sonra bu açıklamaya neden olan haberimizin linki:* 

*ADALET BAKANLIğI’NIN AüIKLAMASI:* 

"*1-*Söz konusu davaya ilişkin evrakın toplam 700 klasör olduğu, fotokopi maliyetinin 100.000 avro tutabileceği, maliyetin Türkiye tarafından üstlenilmesi halinde dosyalardan bir örnek çıkarılarak gönderilebileceği veya,

*2-*Başsavcılık yetkililerinin Almanya'ya giderek dosyaları yerinde inceleyebileceği ve gerekli belgelerin örneklerinin alınabileceği belirtilmiştir.

Berlin Büyükelçiliği aracılığıyla alınan bu yazı Bakanlığımızca aynı gün (23 Ağustos 2010) Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına ulaştırılmıştır.

Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı, Almanya'dan istenen dosyaların fotokopilerinin gönderilmesi yerine savcıların Almanya'ya giderek dosyalarda inceleme yaparak örnek alması ve ifade alınması sırasında hazır bulunması seçeneğini tercih etmiştir. Başsavcılığın bu talebine ilişkin 3 Eylül 2009 tarihli yazısı aynı gün Alman makamlarına iletilmek üzere Türkiye'nin Berlin Büyükelçiliğine gönderilmiştir.

şu anda Başsavcılığın bu talebiyle ilgili olarak savcıların Almanya'ya giderek inceleme yapmaları amacıyla Almanya'dan tarih verilmesi beklenmektedir. 
Almanya'dan bu cevap geldikten sonra Cumhuriyet savcıları Almanya'ya giderek dosyaları inceleyebilecek ve ifade alma işlemine katılabilecektir. 
Görüldüğü gibi Bakanlığımızın Ankara Cumhuriyet savcılarının inceleme yapmak üzere Almanya'ya gitmelerini engelleme ya da geciktirme gibi bir tutumu kesinlikle söz konusu değildir."


*Odatv.com 
*

----------


## bozok

*Biz reddettik onlar "buyurun" dedi* 


10.11.2010 *- 01:28*

*Türk savcılar, Deniz Feneri için Almanya’ya gidiyor. Almanlar Türkiye’nin talebini kabul etti. Alman savcıların Türkiye’ye gelme isteği ise, bir süre önce reddedilmişti.*

*ANKARA-* Almanya, Türk savcıların Deniz Feneri davasını incelemek üzere ülkelerine gelme talebini kabul etti. Türkiye ise, Alman savcıların Zahit Akman ile Zekeriya Karaman’ı sorgulamak amacıyla Ankara’ya gelme talebini reddetmişti.

Almanya’nın bir yıl içinde soruşturmasını tamamlayıp dava açtığı ve mahkumiyet kararı verdiği Deniz Feneri olayının Türkiye ayağında, aradan 21 ay geçmesine rağmen henüz iddianame bile hazırlanamadı. Soruşturmayı sürdüren savcılar 21 ay sonra Almanya’ya gitmeye karar verdi. Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin, TBMM’de yaptığı açıklamada Türk savcıların Almanya’ya gitme taleplerinin Alman makamlarınca kabul edildiğini ve gün belirlenmek üzere olduğunu söyledi.

*BİZ REDDETMİşTİK*
Dava konusunda Frankfurt Bölgesel Mahkemesi Savcılığı, Adalet Bakanlığından 20 Ocak tarihinde adli yardım talebinde bulunmuştu. Ancak, Ankara Cumhuriyeti Başsavcılığı, Alman yetkililerin Türkiye’ye gelmeleri ve Deniz Feneri davası zanlıları ile şahitlere soru sorma taleplerini, bir gerekçe göstermeden reddetmişti.

Almanya'daki Deniz Feneri e.V davası soruşturma ve mahkeme aşaması ile birlikte bir yıl içinde tamamlandı. 18 Eylül 2008'de sanıklar Mehmet Gürhan’a 5 yıl 10 ay, Mehmet Taşkan’a 2 yıl 9 ay ve Firdevsi Ermiş’e 1 yıl 10 ay hapis cezası verildi. Toplam 41 milyon Euro bağış toplandığı, 17 milyon Euro'nun Türkiye'ye gönderildiği saptandı. 8 milyon Euro da Türkiye'deki Deniz Feneri Derneği'ne gitti. Vurgunun Türkiye bağlantısında, Zekeriya Karaman, Zahit Akman, İsmail Karahan, Harun Kapuyoldaş ve Mustafa üelik’in olduğu açıklandı.

*24 şUBAT GüNü GELDİ*
CHP ve birçok kuruluşun yaptığı suç duyurularının ardından Adalet Bakanlığı dosyayı Almanya’dan 21 Ekim 2008'de istedi ve dosya Türkiye'ye 24 şubat 2009’da geldi. Aylarca çeviri yapıldı ve 21 Mayıs’ta bu işlem tamamlandı. Ardından üç Cumhuriyet Savcısı soruşturmaya başladı. 

Bu aşamada Zahit Akman’ın ifadesi alındı ve mal varlığına tedbir konuldu. Kanal 7 yöneticisi Zekeriya Karaman, Deniz Feneri programı sunucusu Uğur Aslan, derneğe giyim eşyası satan bazı şirket yöneticileri ile Kanal 7’deki hisse devirleriyle ilgili iş adamlarının ifadeleri alındı. Dosyanın Türkiye’ye gelmesinden bu yana henüz iddianame hazırlanıp dava açılamadı. 


*(GAZETEPORT)*

----------

